# Ecran noir au démarage Hack/Win



## Cocococococo (4 Septembre 2020)

Hello, 

J'ai monté une tour avec hackintosh et win 10 en dual boot via clover. 
Tout est nikel, sauf que j'ai un soucis récurrent assez énervant : mon écran ne s'allume pas au démarrage une fois sur 2, 3, on sait jamais... Je le redémarre avec le on/off à chaque fois jusqu'à ce que l'écran veuille bien s'allumer, après plus aucuns soucis. Sachant qu'il ne s'allume pas non plus après la mise en veille de l'ordinateur, je suis obligé de reboot a mano.

Ma config :
dual boot mojave / win 10
ASUS Z370-P II
Radeon RX 560 4 Go
16 Go 2133 MHz DDR4
3,6 GHz Intel Core i3 9100F
ecran HP S2331a OU ACER P206HV les deux en DVI!

Alors les solutions essayée : 

Changer ma carte de port pciex
Essayer d'autres écrans
Essayer d'autres câbles

Je ne peux pas tester une autre carte graphique, mais je me dis si c'était le problème, je n'aurais pas du tout d'image, si?
Et puis j'imagine qu'il me faudrait un écran en HDMI pour régler le problème (jamais essayé j'en ai pas encore!) mais en attendant si quelqu'un a une solution! Ou une idée...
merci


----------



## ericse (4 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour,
J'ai parfois le problème avec ma RX 570, dans ce cas je débranche/rebranche le cable hdmi et l'image revient.
Je suppose que c'est un défaut dans ma config, mais je ne me suis pas encore penché sur le pb.


----------



## edenpulse (4 Septembre 2020)

Dans ton BIOS tu as réglé la "première sortie vidéo" sur PCI?


----------

